# A look at the completed StreetPass puzzle for Animal Crossing: New Leaf



## Justin (Nov 20, 2012)

A couple weeks ago, a new Animal Crossing: New Leaf StreetPass puzzle was sent out exclusively in Japan. Now, we have a look at the puzzle in completed form!

Read the article at ACNewLeaf.com: http://acnewleaf.com/2012/11/20/a-l...reetpass-puzzle-for-animal-crossing-new-leaf/


----------



## Villager Fan (Nov 20, 2012)

LOL are they being knocked to the floor?


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 20, 2012)

I wonder how it looks in action


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol the blue llama is sleeping. And Labelle looks all cute and shy just standing there at the egde.


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2012)

I dont really care about puzzles.

IMO this one looks messy


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 21, 2012)

Jennifer said:


> I wonder how it looks in action



I'm pretty curious about that myself.


----------



## Caius (Nov 29, 2012)

I NEVER GET ENOUGH STREET PASSES TO DO A PUZZLE. I HAVE 2. ONE FROM THE 3DS I WALKED BY IN TARGET


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2012)

Zr388 said:


> I NEVER GET ENOUGH STREET PASSES TO DO A PUZZLE. I HAVE 2. ONE FROM THE 3DS I WALKED BY IN TARGET



Either. I've only gotten a few more than you. I've given up on streetpass though it's so irit when you like in urban areas


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 29, 2012)

Jake. said:


> Either. I've only gotten a few more than you. I've given up on streetpass though it's so irit when you like in urban areas



Try living in a rural area. =/

I've got a big ol' whopping 0.


----------



## Justin (Nov 29, 2012)

Love you guys too.


----------



## Caius (Nov 29, 2012)

Justin said:


> Love you guys too.



you went to disney cheater. I'M GOING TO UNIVERSAL FRIDAY. LETS SEE KIDS AVOID ME ON THE HULK.


----------



## RisingSun (Nov 29, 2012)

On a regular basis, I only streetpass with my son's 3DS, but I have gained more by taking my console with me almost everywhere I go.  When I go on longer trips, I have tagged 2 or 3, depending on the trip and where I am going.  It isn't easy, but it is doable.


----------



## the Missaydes of Missy (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in Australia, I got my 3DS XL for Christmas. I went to our biggest shopping centre on Boxing Day. *Boxing Day*,the one day where everyone goes shopping, we were literally waddling slowly through the shopping centre and I got 2 street pass hits. *2*. T_T


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2012)

the Missaydes of Missy said:


> I'm in Australia, I got my 3DS XL for Christmas. I went to our biggest shopping centre on Boxing Day. *Boxing Day*,the one day where everyone goes shopping, we were literally waddling slowly through the shopping centre and I got 2 street pass hits. *2*. T_T



That's how we do it in Australia


----------



## Zen (Dec 29, 2012)

the Missaydes of Missy said:


> I'm in Australia, I got my 3DS XL for Christmas. I went to our biggest shopping centre on Boxing Day. *Boxing Day*,the one day where everyone goes shopping, we were literally waddling slowly through the shopping centre and I got 2 street pass hits. *2*. T_T



They were both Jake.


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2012)

I never left the house on boxing day, i left on the 27th and 28th but both forgot to bring my 3DS so not me.
But my friend brought hers both days and only got 2 on the 28th.

LOL


----------



## Zen (Dec 29, 2012)

Jennifer said:


> I wonder how it looks in action





Tom said:


> I'm pretty curious about that myself.



It starts with a Camera Zoom out as you are the Camera man for this picture of the village. You can pan the camera around and see the whole scene.  My favorite is Pete flying on the top right xD


----------



## Justin (Dec 29, 2012)

Zen said:


> It starts with a Camera Zoom out as you are the Camera man for this picture of the village. You can pan the camera around and see the whole scene.  My favorite is Pete flying on the top right xD



Would you mind taking a video of this for my Blog? If you have a sufficient camera to do so that is. It'd be great if you could!


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Dec 29, 2012)

I visited Washington, DC and got 15 or so hits, most of them from around the US or in other countries too! I haven't streetpassed in NYC yet. I imagine you would get the most hits in Japan. It's so cool knowing when you pass someone.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 9, 2013)

Justin said:


> Love you guys too.








I think I have you beat. 

(Hey guys!  I was totally linked here through Facebook. o.o)


----------



## Pickles (Jan 14, 2013)

LOL I have a whopping...2!!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't do StreetPass puzzles XD


----------



## Pickles (Jan 16, 2013)

I *try* to do them, just for the heck of it  They're cute! I need to find a place around here that has a lot of gamers so I can add to my two streetpasses. LOL I know I got one at Gamestop, but the other one is a mystery. Must have happened in the car at some point on my way home from work!


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2013)

i gave up on puzzles i neva got dem so i was liek 'meh oh well'

bcoz i neva got streetpassez so i had 2 use play coinz but now since u get fortune cookie i am saving my play coins 2 buy dem


----------



## Pickles (Jan 17, 2013)

I've been collecting play coins since I got my ds at Christmas. LOL Never knew about them before I read about them here! I get over 700 steps just walking into and leaving work, so it adds up fast. Ha! I just collect the puzzle pieces as I get my rare streetpasses


----------



## Jake (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Fjoora (Feb 1, 2013)

Hmmm, so it just pans over a larger image?  That's a little different lol
Can't wait to get it in America!


----------



## Bambi (Feb 1, 2013)

I have 0 streetpass  I even take public transit all the time......

To get them you just have to pass someone else who's 3DS is on right??

I'm going somewhere with a bunch of kids or something. Calgarian adults are lame apparently.


----------

